# Dolby angle guidelines for in ceiling speakers, need to be exact or just close? Micca-8's speakers



## markm75 (Feb 6, 2016)

I used simple geometry to figure out where to put the front and rear speakers in my setup.. triangle geometry etc..

I came up with the forward and rear positions for forward 45 degrees and initially 125 degrees rear.. i've since tweaked the angle for the rear to say 120, because i think its too close to the rear speakers and rear wall.

So attached is the diagram i came up with.. i'm about to install these speakers in the ceiling (Micca-M-8C). 

Basically my ceiling is 7'2 and i have two wooden beams to contend with.. about 6" thick extending down from the ceiling... so the 3'10 forward position was to keep the fronts far enough in front of the beam to not cause much trouble, though looking at my diagram now, i think i could move those back a foot and still have enough "visual" clearance to the LP (listening position), making the fronts say 2'8" or so while the rears at 120 would be around 1 or maybe 1.7' (cushions of couch in rear).

I'm concerned i have the atmos speakers too close to the rear speakers/wall either way..

So is taking the fronts to say 40 degrees and the rear to the 120 position too far off the dolby guidelines.. are the rears regular surrounds too close to the atmos (and maybe too high even though i've already lowered them, they are about 20" to the ceiling from their centers).

Any thoughts on bending the angles here? Do I need to do anything with these speakers during the install as far as angling them (somehow) or just make a flush mount in the ceiling and be done.


Thanks in advance


----------



## markm75 (Feb 6, 2016)

I also made a video showing the placement possibilities..


----------

